# 360er gegen 280er Radiator



## Nawabu (9. April 2011)

Hi,

Mich würde einmal interessieren, ob jemand von euch Erfahrungen sowohl mit 360er als auch mit 280er Radiatoren hat. Theoretisch hat ein 280er Radiator ja so ziemlich die gleiche Oberfläche (ausgerechnet habe ich 360er = 4,8cm² und 280er = 4,9cm²). Jetzt würde mich interessieren welcher Radiator effektiver arbeitet (wenn man mal von gleichem Hersteller und gleiches Modell ausgeht, nur die Größe variiert), denn ein 280er mit 2x 140mm Lüfter ist garantiert leiser wie 3x 120mm Lüfter und wenn der Leistungsunterschied nicht groß ist lohnt sich die höhere Lautstärke ja nicht wirklich.

Gruß


----------



## DAEF13 (9. April 2011)

Theoretisch müsste der 280er effizienter sein, da er etwas mehr Oberfläche hat und nur 2 Lüfternarben als Totpunkt hat.


----------



## Malkolm (9. April 2011)

Ich kann die Rechnung nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Wenn ich 3*(120mm*120mm) rechne erhalte ich 43200mm² = 432 cm².
2*(140mm*140mm) sind 392 cm², also grob 10% weniger.

Zudem würde ich nicht sagen, dass zwei 140mm Lüfter garantiert leiser sind als drei 120mm Lüfter. Dafür ist das Lautstärkeempfinden zu subjektiv. Mit Qualitätsware und einer Lüftersteuerung sollten beide Varianten unhörbar werden können.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. April 2011)

Ich hab es nicht nachgerechnet, und dem TE mal bei seinen Angaben vertraut 
eigentlich sollte es aber auf das gleiche rauskommen.


----------



## Nawabu (9. April 2011)

Danke für die Korrektur  Ich hab direkt mal zwei Fehler auf einmal gemacht  Zum einen die Einheit falsch umgerechnet und zum anderen die Maßangaben der Radiatoren statt der Angaben der Lüfter genommen. Trotz allem ist der Unterschied von 10% nicht gerade gewaltig.
Beim Geräuschpegel bin ich jetzt einfach von meinen Gehäuselüftern ausgegangen. Ich habe 2x 120 und 2x 140 eingebaut und beides sind Be Quiet SilentWings, also bis auf die größe eigentlich identisch. Bei diesen Lüftern ist der Unterschied eigentlich nicht zu überhören (zumindest wenn man sie voll aufdreht, wenn sie gedrosselt sind hört man eigentlich gar nichts, schon gar keinen Unterschied  ).
Durch die eine Lüfternabe bzw. den einen Totpunkt weniger dürfte man von den 10% noch etwas abziehen können und ich geh eigentlich davon aus, dass die Leistung annähernd identisch sein dürfte. Wobei ich mich hier gern belehren lasse


----------



## Uter (9. April 2011)

Ein 360er ist etwas stärker. Je nach Lüfter und Radi ist er aber auch etwas teurer. 
Silent Wings sind nicht besonders gut für Radis geeignet.


----------

